# Replacements for CA glue bottles



## ramaroodle (Feb 3, 2021)

I can find replacement screw-on tops but can't find anybody who has the caps for them.  Am I just not looking in the right place??  I'd be happy to just pay for a dozen empty bottles with caps.  I got these and the comments say they fit Stickfast bottles, but can't find caps. 





Even though the glue inside is good for longer I find the bottles just aren't up to the task after a month or 2 of use.


----------



## KenB259 (Feb 3, 2021)

What about these?


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## KenB259 (Feb 3, 2021)

here’s the picture


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## ramaroodle (Feb 3, 2021)

Yeah.  I've seen those but they are only 2oz and have no caps.  I want to be able to just pour the glue from one clogged and beat up bottle into a fresh one.


----------



## socdad (Feb 3, 2021)

I think Exotic Blanks has a variety of caps, bottles & such.


----------



## magpens (Feb 3, 2021)

ramaroodle said:


> Even though the glue inside is good for longer I find the bottles just aren't up to the task after a month or 2 of use.



Please explain what you mean by "the bottles just aren't up to the task" .

Do you mean that the conical tips get clogged up with solidified CA ?

If that is the problem, you can soak a clogged tip in acetone or in CA remover for a couple of hours and then scrape of any remaining CA residue.


----------



## Brandy (Feb 3, 2021)

Rockler has some









						Replacement Nozzle Tips for Stick Fast Glue
					

Replace your clogged CA glue bottle caps—plus, enjoy the pinpoint accuracy of the included precision accessory tips.




					www.rockler.com


----------



## ramaroodle (Feb 3, 2021)

magpens said:


> Please explain what you mean by "the bottles just aren't up to the task" .
> 
> Do you mean that the conical tips get clogged up with solidified CA ?
> 
> If that is the problem, you can soak a clogged tip in acetone or in CA remover for a couple of hours and then scrape of any remaining CA residue.


Too much work.


----------



## ramaroodle (Feb 3, 2021)

socdad said:


> I think Exotic Blanks has a variety of caps, bottles & such.


Why didn't I think of Ed!!??  He always has stuff.


Brandy said:


> Rockler has some
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I missed those somehow.  I was in the store the other day and was told they didn't sell them.

Thanks everyone.   Back to the Google machine.


----------



## egnald (Feb 3, 2021)

I hear you, my caps hold up pretty good, but the little Over Caps crack and fail.

Try a search for Bob Smith Extra CA Over Caps #313.
You can also find Bob Smith Industries Extra CA Tops #312 and CA Over Caps #313 on eBay.

Whenever my Caps and Over Caps start to get gunked up with hardened CA, I just plop them in a glass jar of Acetone and swirl them around a bit. It will dissolve all of the CA and leave them in near new condition -- unless they have already been damaged or cracked.

Dave


----------



## lorbay (Feb 4, 2021)

Once I open a bottle I never use the cap again. I just throw them away. 
Lin


----------



## eharri446 (Feb 4, 2021)

If you keep the CA capped once it has been opened, it will eventually solidify. If you leave the cap off, it will stay liquid.


----------



## MPVic (Feb 4, 2021)

eharri446 said:


> If you keep the CA capped once it has been opened, it will eventually solidify. If you leave the cap off, it will stay liquid.


Hi Elwin:
Could you expand on this further?  On first read, it seems contradictory - I would have thought the CA would have to be capped to stop from solidifying.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## egnald (Feb 4, 2021)

CA (Cyanoacrylate) is a family of substances, the simplest molecule is methyl 2-cyanoacrylate and the most complex is 2-octyl cyanoacrylate. The simpler molecules are the superglues and the more complex are used in medical applications. The primary curing of CA is not by evaporation, evaporation of a solvent, or heat but is triggered from the presence of moisture in the air assuming there is even just a small amount of relative humidity present.

*Unopened Bottles:* The general guidelines for CA is that unopened bottles are best kept refrigerated (between 35F and 45F) and will last about 1 year. They should be brought to room temperature before opening to prevent condensation from forming inside the bottle.

*Opened Bottles:* After opening however, it should no longer be refrigerated as the condensation will prematurely cure the adhesive. Every time a drop of glue exits the package the volume of a drop of air enters. That air contains moisture. If the air is refrigerated, the moisture will condense and accelerate the curing process. According to general guidelines, open CA has a shelf life of 1 to 2 months. To prolong shelf life of opened bottles the guidelines indicate that the nozzle should be kept clean and securely sealed to insure the glue is air-tight. Storing open bottles in an air-tight bag or container with a desiccant like silica gel to remove any internal moisture will help prolong the workable life.

This information came from Gluegun, a 25 year old company specializing in the application of adhesives and Permabond a well known adhesive manufacturer.

Even though storing opened bottles without caps is outside the guidelines, depending on the environment (average relative humidity), with a small opening very little ambient air should enter the bottle other than when glue is being dispensed. And since evaporation of a volatile (solvent) is not a curing factor there should be little evaporation out of the bottle which would again be replaced by air entering the bottle. So, although it seems to be counter intuitive I can understand why the cap might not be necessary. The primary function of the cap may be more to prevent spillage if the bottle gets dropped or tipped over.

Regards,
Dave


----------



## wouldentu2? (Feb 4, 2021)

I leave my caps off  my thin a lot, it takes a long time for it to get noticeably thicker and by then it's good for gluing tubes.

I use Bob Smith. I save the old tops and soak them in acetone and swap them out.


----------



## KenB259 (Feb 4, 2021)

I use 2P-10, by Fast Cap, 2 year shelf life and yes it lasts that long even after opening. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## lorbay (Feb 5, 2021)

KenB259 said:


> I use 2P-10, by Fast Cap, 2 year shelf life and yes it lasts that long even after opening.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


Holy crap is that stuff ever expensive here now. They are asking $68.00 for an 8 oz bottle here now.
Lin


----------



## KenB259 (Feb 6, 2021)

lorbay said:


> Holy crap is that stuff ever expensive here now. They are asking $68.00 for an 8 oz bottle here now.
> Lin



WOW!! I pay less than half of that. I get it for $32 for an 8 ounce bottle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------

